# West Monroe, LA, 145Green, adult m b/t



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

In stray holding until Jan. 26.

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | West Monroe, LA | 145Green










* 145Green
 *
*German Shepherd Dog: An adoptable dog in West Monroe, LA *

Large • Adult • Male 















 
THE TAG # FOR THIS DOG IS 145Green. HOLD TIME IS UP ON 1/26. This dog was picked up by animal control and has not reached it's required 7 day stay yet. It may end up getting reclaimed by its owner and because it hasn't been temperment tested yet, it may or may not come up for adoption when the 7 days are up. If you are interested in this dog, please act quickly and call the shelter to see when and if it will become available. You will need to let them know before the 7th day that you are interested in the dog. 

*WE ACCEPT CASH ONLY SO BE SURE TO HAVE CASH WHEN YOU COME TO THE SHELTER. 
Note: The shelter phone will not dial long distance numbers so we can't return any long distance calls. Also, we only have 2 employees so we are often out of the office caring for the animals or showing adopters around. If you get our answering machine, please give us a call back.
Adoption Fees include a spay/neut...*

145Green's Contact Info *
Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter*, West Monroe, LA 


318-323-4032
 Email Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
See more pets from Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter
For more information, visit Ouachita Parish Animal Shelter's Web site.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

PF listing says 'on hold'


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Listing gone


----------

